# Accucraft C&S 60 Motor



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Folks
I have an original C&S 60 that has stopped









Renewed the pickup what a fiddly job

Tried wire in the plug but nothing.

looks like a voltage is coming out of the tenderOK

Next thing to try is the Motor but I cant get to it.

I can get a new motor but can anbody remember how to get the loco apart.

Cliff at Accucraft says it was a long time ago when he last saw inside one and cant remember how.

A wiring diagram would also help.

HELP

Dave


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

I think this is the same as my class 60s (D&RG #42). So I will tell you what I remember from taking mine apart in case it helps.

1. Remove the cab. This requires removing 6 (I think) screws from under the cab close to the outside edge. Then remove two nuts from the handrails inside the cab. I think the two seats (fireman's and engineer's) come off during this process.


2. Pull out the smoke box door. This is a press fit and does come out. Remove the two braces from the foredeck to the smoke box. (Oh yeah, keep track of everything







)


3. Now you can take off the front truck. It is held on by a screw that goes up into the smoke box and holds a circuit board for the head light. First take off a nut and remove the board, then unscrew the screw. There is a shaped nut in the bottom of the smoke box that holds it in and makes it easy to remove or replace. Then take out the pivot screw at the back (if I remember correctly). Check to see if any of the piping is going to be a problem and gently spring it out from the hole it is in (once again keep track of what goes where).



4. There is a screw in the bottom of the boiler about the third axle. The nut is inside the boiler so you need something long to hold it for removal and replacement.


Now the boiler shold lift off the chassis a give you full access to the motor.


Hope this helps.


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rich
many thanks for the info.

I now have the Cab off and the boiler front section free.

Now I am stuck cant find what is holding the boiler on.

Frustrated Dave


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

What are the symptoms? I do not remember any other attachments on my D&RG #42, but they might have changed things.


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft C&S 60 Motor*

Hi Rich 
No Workee 
Thought it was pickup so replaced most of them an xyz job. 
Voltage coming out of the tender OK 
tried feeding volts into the loco by two wires stuck in the plug but nothing happened. 
Cant tell if power is reaching the motor so want to get to it. 
Dave


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, I meant with getting the boiler off. You might try putting the electricity in through the light board. Just put the contacts where the two wires from inside the boiler ar attached. That would be where the board would be seeing track power. The voltage is dropped where the leads for the bulb are on the other side. There is a connection where the track power, motor leads and light board leads are all attached just at the motor.

Did you get the wscrew out that is back around the third axle? It is not easy to see.


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft C&S 60 Motor*

Hi Rich 

Thanks for the tip will try it but not sure it is connected to the motor or only the plug. 

Its this lack of a wiring diagram again 

I have had a torch in the boiler and underneath near the third axle but cant find this screw 

Still frustrated Dave


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, My Fault







I looked at one of mine and the screw is between the first and second axles. There is also a screw at the bottom of the back of the boiler, just under the firebox door, that may need to be removed. It has been a couple of years since I took one apart to change the motor, so am running on memory.

Somewhere I had written out instructions for taking these apart, but cannot find them. Doesn't help you I know.


The wiring diagram is pretty simple. The leads from the drivers and tender are routed up just above the motor. At this point there are two sets of wires attached. The first set goes to the motor. The second set goes to the headlight. Looks something like this:


Headlight =||= from track

||
motor


Best I can do with text


----------

